# Insurance advice



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

My little sister loans a pony. she is going to an event in a few weeks.
I want her to have insurance for the event.

Can anyone recommend any good insurance comapnys for one day events or monthly cover?

Cheers for any advice


----------



## mandy1 (Feb 28, 2009)

I think you are giving her very good advice. E&L do a rider only policy. I am assuming that the people she loans the pony from have it fully insured. If it was me I would ask for a copy of that insurance policy. If anything happens whilst the pony is in your sister's care then you need to make sure that the owners hold current insurance.

Hope she has a wonderful day - would love to hear how she gets on.:biggrin:


----------



## Frenchie (May 11, 2009)

What about SEIB (south essex insurance brokers)? Maybe they have something too.


----------



## rtk (May 12, 2009)

I wouldn't touch E&L with a bargepole, if you go on the horsey forums and type them in you will get the picture.

Some of the good ones, which I and my friends have personal experience of dealing with are KBIS, Petplan and NFU. Not sure which would be best for your situation but all of them are worth a call. They actually pay out on claims


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

rtk said:


> I wouldn't touch E&L with a bargepole, if you go on the horsey forums and type them in you will get the picture.
> 
> Some of the good ones, which I and my friends have personal experience of dealing with are KBIS, Petplan and NFU. Not sure which would be best for your situation but all of them are worth a call. They actually pay out on claims


Absolutly!!!!!!!!!
If the pony is on loan do the owners pay for the horses insurance?,if not then you really should have at least basic 3rd party,this will cover you if pony gets out or damages someone or something! but saying that the owners will expect you to cover vets fees in the event of a injury.
nfu is a very good option it is a lot cheaper than pet plan,and they are very very good.
If you are planning on doing events etc then this will bump your premiums up but if something was to happen during one,you would not be covered if you havent stated this as a "use"
If it is just rider insurance you are looking for<if owners are covering horse> then joining the british horse society will give you cover as a rider(full package) or enquire with nfu.


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

rtk said:


> I wouldn't touch E&L with a bargepole, if you go on the horsey forums and type them in you will get the picture.
> 
> Some of the good ones, which I and my friends have personal experience of dealing with are KBIS, Petplan and NFU. Not sure which would be best for your situation but all of them are worth a call. They actually pay out on claims


I totally agree don't touch E&L.
I have always used pet plan for all my horses and i have never had a problem with them.
Although NFU i have heard are pretty good.


----------



## mandy1 (Feb 28, 2009)

You are really worrying me folks I have 5 horses with E&L and have held insurance with them for 14 years. What is the problem


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Cheers for all the advice everyone, in the end I have gone for petplan.
I hope its a good one. I have my cats on pet plan as well.

Thanks again 

Matt


----------



## lastangel (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi Matt

I agree with the people on here about E&L (sorry, but found them to be a complete pain in the behind!) Glad you found something you're happy with. But what I really want to say is - WOW! Your photos are absolutely beautiful!

Cathy


----------

